# Couple of OS 10 questions



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

It's me again. Just got my certified, refurbished, windows 10 computer. 
It's not set up yet. Working on that today.

A paper in with the computer says Windows 10 is not activated.
Does this mean I cannot use it until 10 is activated or what? I found a couple of answers that left me confused.
One said it must be activated to use windows 10, one said you have 30 days to activate, but neither said if it can be set up/used in the mean time. 

I've also been researching, trying to Identify which Java is for windows 10. But can't seem to find a specific answer to that either. I am not sure, since it's not set up, what bit, etc., the 10 is. I know there are security issues with 10, but I have no choice but to have it. 

Really hoping I have much better luck with this computer! 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you purchased that computer from a legitimate refurbishing business who installed Windows 10 in it, it should have a Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker on it.
That C-O-A sticker should say it was refurbished with Windows 10 "Pro" or "Home", and its 25-character product key should be on it.
After you start it up for the first time and go through the setup process and have an active internet connection in it, it should automatically activate.
If for some reason it doesn't activate, then go through the activation process and follow the instructions.

Can you advise us who you purchased it from, or provide us with a webpage link to it?
What is its brand name and model name and model number?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

For the Java question go read https://www.java.com/en/download/faq/win10_faq.xml


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

This is where I purchased it. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0752DLBMX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Yes it does have the label you mentioned (see photo). D
Hope that helps.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Regarding Java, I read the link about but that does not explain which java to get for the computer, just that it can be used with OS 10. I'll keep researching and see if can find more specific info.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Here are the instructions for activating from link on the COA sticker:

http://support.astsys.com/support/second/FAQ/index.html

But you basically just have to change the key to the one on the COA sticker.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to your webpage link and your second image, they confirm you purchased a refurbished Dell OptiPlex 990 minitower which came with Windows 10 Pro 64-bit installed in it.
What's the 7-character "service tag" number and the 11 or 12-character "express service code" number on its case?

I've purchased 2 refurbished Dell OptiPlex 7010/9020 minitowers which came with Windows 10 Pro 64-bit installed in them.
After I completed the setup process and had an active internet connection, they automatically activated.
Unless the refurbishing business did something different with yours, it also should automatically activate.
If you run into a problem, make use of post #6.

I only use the Internet Explorer 11 browser with Windows 10, so I'm not sure if any of the other browsers support and use Java.
The most current Java version for 64-bit Windows is 9.0.1.0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Only I.E. allows Java now. Mozilla and Chrome no longer do. I'll be booting her up shortly, and will go from there. Will post an update and hopefully be saying all set, but have a suspicion I"ll still have java question. I also do not have much experience with 10 OS.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't say which Windows version you've been using and are experienced with, but moving to Windows 10 can be a big learning curve for some.
I've been using Windows XP and Windows 7 since their beginning.
When I decided to try Windows 10 about 2 years ago, it was a bit of a learning curve, but nothing that I couldn't handle.
I still prefer Windows 7 and have it in most of my computers, but Windows 10 is "the new boy on the block", so I try to stay proficient with it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I jumped from Vista to OS 8, which Hated,but then 8.1 came out literally a week later, thank goodness! I did love 7, which was on moms computer, though. I still have to do activation, it's ghosted, right side at bottom, but my internet's been on the fritz since I hooked up this computer last night. May have been b4 that, but i wasn't online yesterday via my comp as it had died.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do you have that Dell OptiPlex 990 connected with wired ethernet or with a wireless adapter?

We don't know who your Internet Service Provider(ISP) is and the description of the modem/router being used.
If you're having a connection issue, you may need to call your ISP's tech support number to advise about the issue.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

flavallee said:


> I've purchased 2 refurbished Dell OptiPlex 7010/9020 minitowers which came with Windows 10 Pro 64-bit installed in them.
> After I completed the setup process and had an active internet connection, they automatically activated.
> Unless the refurbishing business did something different with yours, it also should automatically activate.


In my company, I've run into several (including my personal PC) where for one reason or another, Windows 10 did not activate. It appears to be random. As long as you have the correct license/product information to input, or the Activation Troubleshooter can clear the problem, it can be activated like it was supposed to.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

This internet connection issue has been ongoing since they sent me the new modem. I've been in contact with them numerous time and had 2 service tickets set up. I called them again today, and another service ticket has been issued. We did determine one of the 4 Ethernet ports on the modem is faulty. They will come sometime between now and 7pm tomorrow night (we have no lives...they come when they want and expect us to be here). Until then, I won't be able to do much. Won't even risk doing the activation process for windows because my connection is to unstable. 
I've tried both wifi and hardwired (Ethernet), with same issues both ways. I think they sent me a BAD modem! My last modem worked for 6 yrs and I had NO issues, until it croaked, but have had nothing but issues since this one came along.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There's nothing that we can do about the service(or lack of) you get from your ISP.

It's common for an ethernet port to go bad in a 4-port modem/router.
One port went bad on mine within 2 weeks after it was installed.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re JAVA
It is unlikely you need it
It is and always has been a security risk
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...y/682d73c1-d0d3-4b81-be81-3579a9927335?auth=1

I would recommend you do not even think of installing a Java plugin until and IF you encounter a situation where you need it


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, until tonight, when I went to do it, the ghosted activation message for windows had been in the lower right corner of my desktop. Now it's gone. So I searched Activation, and this is what came up. I'm unsure what to do from here. I do have a product key that I had to scratch off the silver sticker on, so I am assuming it's a valid key to activate. See screenshot below.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My good colleague Cookiegal has already provided the information for you
All you have to do is open the link Cookiegal sent you and follow the instructions
http://support.astsys.com/support/second/FAQ/instruction/win10-final.pdf

Post 5 refers


> Here are the instructions for activating from link on the COA sticker:
> 
> http://support.astsys.com/support/second/FAQ/index.html
> 
> * But you basically just have to change the key to the one on the COA sticker*.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

When I click on start>settings>the "windows isn't activated, activate windows now", I get that window with the big red lettered statement in the screenshot of my last post. So I just don't know what to do from there. This SS is the window that comes up when I click Start>settings. No blue screen like they show in pic 4 once I click on those activate words .


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Allicia_T said:


> When I click on start>settings>the "windows isn't activated, activate windows now", I get that window with the big red lettered statement in the screenshot of my last post. So I just don't know what to do from there. This SS is the window that comes up when I click Start>settings. No blue screen like they show in pic 4 once I click on those activate words .


Click Troubleshoot, and allow it to try and fix itself. If that doesn't work, click Change Product Key, and re-enter the product key/license key.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Allicia_T said:


> I get that window with the big red lettered statement in the screenshot of my last post.


As the instructions I posted a link to say, on that screen scroll down and select the option to change the product key and then you should see the blue screen. I would try that before troubleshooting as those are the instructions provided by the seller.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree - on the screen you had this one
https://forums.techguy.org/attachments/windows-activation-png.260168/
you click change product key
from that window
OR from start settings = windows settings
you click on the notice
Windows is not activated - activate windows now








you then click on change product key - that window not being a blue coloured window but the one on your post 18
you then on the window that opens click next and then on the next window you enter you product key


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Yahoo! Thank you everyone for your time and patience. I was not understanding the directions and for some reason, I thought 'change product key' was related to buying a legitimate new key if yours wasn't legit! My key was accepted, windows is activated, and java is working. I'm in business. I'll mark this thread resolved once I know about question below! 

I do have another question related to system/security with OS 10. Should I put that in a new thread?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You may as well continue here and then if it proves to be other than a general question regarding Windows 10 and AV for instance - it can be moved.

Did you read my post regarding Java


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Malcolm, it's been determined in another thread that she needs Java to run some games that she enjoys.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the activation issue has been resolved.


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, the game site I'm a member of is slowly transitioning all of their games over to Flash. Until then, Java is still required for about 40% of them. So it's still needed for now. 

Okay, once I got my windows activated, I was looking at System and Security. This is a refurbished computer. I noticed it says "back up and restore (windows 7)". Now, with that I am assuming this computer was upgraded to windows 10 when that came out. So, does that mean, when I create a 'back up', it will be windows 7 back up and not the installed windows 10? 

Also I have my favorite graphics program installed now. In all other windows versions, I was able to have it be my default program but it's not listed in programs for me to set it as default, when I go to that screen. Is it possible to somehow add it so that I can set it to default? 

If either of those questions should be moved to another thread, please let me know how to move them, and I'll be glad to .

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I did not of course know that, you had me concerned for a few minutes that I had missed something.
Please be advised to ensure it is always up to date
Java I think - my good colleague Cookiegal - the expert on these matters will agree, is a undoubted security risk

I would perhaps go so far as to say that you should disable it when not gaming on those sites

Backup and restore Windows 7 - is confusingly named that way because as far as Microsoft is concerned it is an outdated facility
The thinking by Microsoft and I am not sure I agree is to use cloud backup and file history
The explanation of the thinking is explained here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17143/windows-10-back-up-your-files
where you will see the mention of Windows 7

The situation is further explained here
https://www.howtogeek.com/220986/how-to-use-all-of-windows-10's-backup-and-recovery-tools/

You will find a multitude of opinions on the best way to proceed
Personally I create a system image
I then also use File History
I have a recovery drive including system files
and I then recreate the image every couple of months

Many people like Macrium Reflect
https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

I use Easeus
https://www.easeus.com/backup-software/tb-free.html

Some people like Acronis personally I find it somewhat complicated and have seen many reports of it not working on the free edition.
IF YOU DO CHOOSE to use a third party free backup be aware that like all other free programs they come with offers for instance Easeus offers Bing and Opera browser - you have to OPT OUT

Please explain this a little further


> Also I have my favorite graphics program installed now. In all other windows versions, I was able to have it be my default program but it's not listed in programs for me to set it as default, when I go to that screen. Is it possible to somehow add it so that I can set it to default?


unless I am being slow I cannot exactly grasp on what this program is

Finally I do appreciate you have not asked - but I advise you to use the included Windows Defender
100% compatible, 100% of the time
something which on all the evidence available cannot be said for many, third party AV programs


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

I do a lot of simple graphics work, and I use Paint shop Pro. It's installed now, but when I go to select default programs and windows populates the list to choose/designate which programs are to be used as default for file types, it does not put my PSP on that list, so I can't choose it as default. I find it very annoying and wasteful to have to keep right clicking an image and then say open with: and select my program, which is indeed listed in the open with options...yet not in programs list to select as default. 
Yes, I know java is a risk and that's why my game sights are slowly transitioning away from Java based. Can't wait until that transition is complete. They've been doing it for 2 yrs now. 
I totally didn't understand about back ups. I'll read the article you gave me links to later. Perhaps that will clarify.
Thanks again .


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

see screenshot please









Go to associate a file type - in default programs
select file type that you would like Corel Paint shop to open
check what is shown now
if not PS
click change program
now look at upper window in screenshot
if PS not shown click drop arrow
that is highlighted with upward facing arrow on screenshot if PS is shown select it
If not click the browse button

You may of course have to repeat to select other file types
10 does not always show all available programs on default programs and especially it appears if the program is not considered by 10 to be fully compatible with 10


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the backup - if you wish I will walk you through the procedure
I presume you have an external drive and usb pen AND if the computer has a optical drive - a cd and/or dvd for burning


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Re the backup - if you wish I will walk you through the procedure.


I do have an external hard drive that I used to back up my files on my old computer. It's got plenty of space on it for more backups with this one. 
Not sure what you mean by usb pen but I do use a wacom pen mouse tablet, that uses a USB. Can't use a regular mouse. Yes I'd be interested in seeing how to do the back up. I only saved copies of my files for the other computer. Didn't really understand how to back up, or if that's different from just saving copies of your files on another drive not attached to the computer. 
I did get the files associated with my graphics program. Thanks so much for those screen shots and directions.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I will post instructions
I mean a usb flash drive
like this as an example
https://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-Ul...1-4&refinements=p_n_size_browse-bin:310780031

you are only going to use this for the one purpose - to make a recovery drive in case windows cannot load
so it is no use buying more capacity than the 16GB
You can use a Windows 10 DVD or USB but this has some benefits and I do advise you to make one

It is not vitally urgent so we can proceed with the backup and I will post the first guide when I return in about 3 hours from now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Download from here the free easeus todo
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/easeus_todo_backup_free_edition.html#install it to C drive - programs

post back when you have it installed please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you proceeding with this please


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Are you proceeding with this please


My apologies. I've been out straight this last week. I hope to have time this weekend to do this, but gosh, time is short just now. I have not forgotten. For the download, I'm not sure what to click on to download it. There seem to be 3 things to click on, and a 4th clearly unrelated ad 'download now' click. 
Will this only back up my own 'files', i.e. pictures, documents, etc. or will it back up the windows 10 OS, or will the back up be for windows 7, since I think it was originally 7 and when refurbished, they installed 10. 
Matters will quiet down in the next week or so, so that if not this weekend, then next weekend I'll for sure have time. I know for backups of OS time is of the essence, as errors/issues can arise at any time. Thank you for your patience, and again, my apologies.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are actually only two either of the ones for the easeus is the one you want
the other as you say is an ad for a malware application you DO NOT want that
It will make a complete backup of all
There is actually quite a lot of work involved but I will stay with you as long as necessary
Start whenever your time allows


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> There is actually quite a lot of work involved but I will stay with you as long as necessary
> Start whenever your time allows


I've got the program downloaded. Do I need to do something special in order for it to install to c-drive programs, as you specified? I've never had to specify other than say, desktop, where I want something to install to.

I've now got another commitment from 18th-26th that's going to chew up a lot of my time. I'm wondering, with this backing up, is it something that I must sit and monitor as it does it's thing, or is it something I can start, say when ready to head out the door, then when get back, can do next step if any? Also, is it something where I can't be using the computer during the process other than what's needed to complete backups?

Just trying to figure out how to maximize my time to get this done, or if it would be better to wait until this commitment is finished. I really do appreciate your patience with my time line! Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> if it would be better to wait until this commitment is finished


Yes as I am unavailable this evening and then from this Wedenesday evening for one week


----------



## Allicia_T (Jan 17, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Yes as I am unavailable this evening and then from this Wedenesday evening for one week


Okay, in that case will postpone doing anything until after the 26th. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------

